# Systema seminar with Martin Wheeler at Fighthouse NYC December 11-12, 2004



## Edgar (Nov 20, 2004)

For more information please visit:
http://www.fighthouse.com/systema/SystemaSeminar12.11-12,2004.html


----------



## Edgar (Dec 6, 2004)

Martin W. will teach group classes at Fighthouse 

Monday       12/13/04   7:30pm - 9:00pm
Tuesday      12/14/04   12:00pm - 1:30pm  6:30pm - 8:00pm
Wednesday  12/15/04   7:30pm - 9:00pm
Thursday     12/15/04   12:00pm - 1:30pm

artyon: 

Please let me know if you coming for group classes since place can be limited at night time.Fee for not Fighthouse members $25.00 per class. 
Call 212-807-9202 ask for Peggy or Edgar


----------



## NYCRonin (Dec 7, 2004)

AHHHHHGGGGGHHHHHH!
I cant attend any of the seminar/sessions Edgar mentioned! %$#@#$%!!!!
And I live in NYC! OOOOOHHHHH! Everytime this happens, I dislike my job more and more and more!

OK -- for those who can attend and take my words to have some small value -- Martin is what I refer to as a 'Systema M.V.P' - and if you can make any of his sessions at FightHouse - it is WELL worth the sum required. Actually, its a damn bargain!

AHHHHHGGGGHHH!!! - AGAIN! 

I am going off to chew raw meat right now -- but my recommendation stands.
Grumble.


----------

